# Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel



## Kochtopf (25. März 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen. 
Nachdem die Angel fürs Spinnfischen weitestgehend steht (wird wohl ne Balzer MK Doppeltes Lottchen, nur bei der Länge bin ich noch unsicher) gehe ich mit der Überlegung schwanger, evtl. noch eine (preisgünstige) Zweitrute für die Jagd auf Köderfische und Rotaugen bzw. -federn anzuschaffen. Ich denke am günstigsten wäre eine Stipprute unterer Preisklasse aber wäre sie auch am zweckmäßigsten? Die Fulda ist jetzt nicht so der riesige Strom, mit einer 11 Meter Stipprute käme ich gefühlt fast rüber, welchen Vorteil hätte ein Winkelpicker gegenüber der Stipprute und wie sieht das ganze im Vergleich zu einer Matchrute aus?
Und am wichtigsten: wie sieht es preislich aus?

Ich danke im voraus für eure Mühen.

Grüße 
Alex


----------



## anglermeister17 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Hmm- käme vor Allem auf deine PERSÖNLICHE Vorliebe, bzw Gusto an, und eventuell auf ergänzende Einsatzgbiete? Angelst du ausschliesslich an der Fulda, oder gibt es auch .z.B. Seen, andere Flüsse, die ab und an benagelt werden wollen- wenn ja, wie sind diese beschaffen? Usw...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Beim Picker wird halt das Posenangeln schwierig.

Beider Stippe ist Grundangeln so ne Sache...

Mit der Match kannste (dafür ja ursprünglich gedacht) gut Posen verwenden, aber auch mal ne Grundmontage..

Daher dürfte die, wenngleich sicher als Kombo nicht das Billigste, am Ende das Beste, weil am universellsten einsetzbar sein.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Nu ja, da ich quasi an die Fulda ziehen werde, wird die wohl das Hauptgewässer sein, neben Weser und Werra  (was aber rein größen technisch als Fluss keinen nennenswerten unterschied machen dürfte). Fürs Grundangeln wollte ich eigentlich die Spinnrute zweckentfremden wenn es mich mal packen sollte - oder ist das ganz und garnicht zu empfehlen? 
Kann mir eine gute Seele eine preiswerte (am besten <100 EURO  für Rute und Rolle) Combo empfehlen?


----------



## joedreck (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Also wenn du die Spin als grundruten nehmen möchtest, würde ich vll als köfi Rute über eine bolo nachdenken. Ist in fließgewässern evtl eher zu empfehlen. 
Und klar geht die Spin für den Grund. Das richtige wg vorausgesetzt natürlich. Einfache grundmontagen sind wirklich anspruchslos.


----------



## Andal (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Hier mal zwei Rutenvorschläge.

Entweder die Korum Allrounder, die wie der Name sagt für bald alles brauchen ist. Spinnfischen und Waller mal außen vor. 
http://www.friedfischen.de/de/alle-ruten/korum-12ft-allrounder-15lb-2-piece-barbenrute.html

Oder die Korum CS Float, wenn es mehr in Richtung Posenfischen gehen soll. Sie ist etwas leichter als die Allrounder und damit fürs Grundfischen in deinem Sinne weniger gut geeignet. Dafür aber ideal mit Schwimmern.
http://www.friedfischen.de/de/matchruten/korum-cs-12ft-float-471.html

Und dazu eine Rolle, wie die Spro Passion mit 20er und 25er Mono.
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop...pro-passion-7400-frontbremsrolle/category/17/
Dann liegst du zwar, mit der Schnur, einen runden Zwanziger über deinem Limit, hasta aber auch was brauchbares an der Hand.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Danke für die Tipps, ich habe die Gesamtbudgethöhe  gerade um 50 Tacken erhöht (und hoffe mit 350 bis 400 Öre eine halbwegs brauchbare Ausrüstung zusammenzubringen) -aber erstmal die Prüfung Anfang Mai bestehen 
Wie heisst es doch so schön? Ein geizig Angler fängt keine Fische |scardie:


----------



## Grizzl (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Ein guter Angler macht sogar aus ******* Gold würde ich behaupten, natürlich im metaphorischen Sinne.


----------



## MaxiDelme (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Wie wäre es mit einer 3,60 m Feederrute? Damit kann man auch mal eine Pose ausbringen.
Da findet sich sicher etwas für wenig Geld.

Für den Anfang hat das für mich ausgereicht. Lange Würfe mit feinen Posen sind nicht drin, allerdings ist das auch nicht immer nötig um an Köderfische zu kommen.

In ein paar Jahren weißt du eh nicht mehr, wohin mit all dem Gerät. 

Als Rolle die Passion, wie von Andal empfohlen. Ich schwöre auf dieses Modell.

VG


----------



## Andal (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Mit einer Float/Allroundrute lässt sich auch feedern. Man muss nur die Rute mit möglichst viel Überstand ablegen und auch auf die Schnur achten. Jedenfalls geht es mit so einer konventionell beringten Rute besser, als Posenfischen mit einer Feederrute.

Eine Feederrute ist sicherlich sehr breitbandig zu gebrauchen. Breitbandiger ist aber eine Float/Allrounder.

Die perfekte Rute für seine Zwecke wäre die Drennan Specialist in 11, oder 12 ft. mit 1.25 lbs. Testkurve. Aber die ist schon lange nicht mehr im Handel und würde auch sein Budget deutlichst überschreiten.


----------



## Kochtopf (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Ein guter Angler mag mit einem Besenstiel und einer Schnur fette Beute machen aber ich bin das leider (noch? ) nicht, aber ich versuche dran zu arbeiten ;D jetzt heisst es Float/Allround oder Bolo (welche ich beide erst garnicht auf dem Schirm hatte)... muss ich mal schauen was mir dann Aug in Aug mehr zusagt. Danke nochmals


----------



## feederbrassen (25. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ein guter Angler mag mit einem Besenstiel und einer Schnur fette Beute machen aber ich bin das leider (noch? ) nicht, aber ich versuche dran zu arbeiten ;D jetzt heisst es Float/Allround oder Bolo (welche ich beide erst garnicht auf dem Schirm hatte)... muss ich mal schauen was mir dann Aug in Aug mehr zusagt. Danke nochmals



Ne Bolorute ist da doch schon wieder spezieller.
Denke auch das du mit ner Allrounder am besten für den Anfang aufgestellt bist.


----------



## patricka1982 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Hi,

ich persönlich habe mir als Allrounder eine Sänger Pro T Black Tele 2,7m (eigentlich Spinnrute) mit einem Wurfgewicht von 15-60g geholt. Mit ihr angele ich unter anderem auch bei uns in der Bach und am Main mit 60-80g Bleien auf Grund oder eben mit 3g Posen auf Köderfisch bis hin zu 20/25g Posen auf Hecht etc.. Auch auf Forellen etc ist Sie meine erste Wahl. Gekostet hat das gute Stück im Inet lediglich 25,90€ mit Prozenten, regulär kostet die glaube ich um die 30€.

Hecht, Forelle, Zander, Brasse und sogar nen Karpfen von 4,5kg hat sie ohne Probleme überstanden.

Grüße


----------



## ODS-homer (26. März 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

oder du schaust mal in den thread zum fluss und liest dir durch, was die kollegen da so ans wasser tragen
ich habe an der oberweser neben der spin- oder feederrute meist eine billig-150g-telerute als grundrute mit, mal mit 200g blei und fettem wurmhaken in der strömung, mal mit 20g und 2 maden am 14er in der buhne, passt.
posenangeln finde ich persönlich der strömung wegen zu nervig.


----------



## Darket (1. April 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Ich bin kein Profi, aber ich gehe teilweise mit Leuten angeln, die ihre mittlere Spinnrute zum leichten feedern nutzen und das klappt ziemlich gut. Gerade da, wo es nicht auf wahnsinnige Wurfdistanz ankommt. Ist nicht optimal, aber auch die fangen ihre Fische. Und zwar auch mit Bissanzeige über die Spitze.


----------



## HeinBlöd (3. April 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Gehört vielleicht eher unter den Titel 'Nostalgie', aber vor vielen Jahren war meine erste Matchrute mit einem Gewindering als Spitzenring ausgerüstet.
Da konnte ich dann eine 'Bibberspitze' oder 'Schwingspitze' bei Bedarf einschrauben und von Matchrute auf sehr einfache Grundrute wechseln, mit zumindest deutlich verfeinerter Bißerkennung über die Spitze.
Keine Idee, ob es so etwas noch gibt #c
Aber nach dem Motto ' immer schön flexibel bleiben ', war es seinerzeit echt cool. ( Und Matchrute + 2 extra Spitzen war natürlich entsprechend günstiger, als Matche + Picker in Summe )


----------



## Andal (3. April 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Natürlich gibts die noch.

Auch Ruten die gleich mit mehreren Oberteilen daherkommen und so gut wie alle Methoden abdecken können. Jenzi, Shakespeare, Sportex und beinahe alle englischen Anbieter haben solche Ruten im Portfolio.


----------



## Werraschreck (5. April 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Gehört vielleicht eher unter den Titel 'Nostalgie', aber vor vielen Jahren war meine erste Matchrute mit einem Gewindering als Spitzenring ausgerüstet.
> Da konnte ich dann eine 'Bibberspitze' oder 'Schwingspitze' bei Bedarf einschrauben und von Matchrute auf sehr einfache Grundrute wechseln, mit zumindest deutlich verfeinerter Bißerkennung über die Spitze.
> Keine Idee, ob es so etwas noch gibt #c
> Aber nach dem Motto ' immer schön flexibel bleiben ', war es seinerzeit echt cool. ( Und Matchrute + 2 extra Spitzen war natürlich entsprechend günstiger, als Matche + Picker in Summe )


ich denke mal du meinst die abteilung ledgerrute und die sind alles andere als nostalgie zumindestens für stipper und feederfans


----------



## Westblutossi (6. April 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

@ TE:

Ich hab mir am Anfang ne Feeder Wg. 80-180g drei Wechselspitzen,
ne Matchrute  -30g Wg. und ne Spinnrute die max. 30g Wg. hat gekauft. Hat mich mit drei Rollen ca. 350 Euros gekostet. Das dürfte auch deinem Budget entsprechen. Und du kannst erstmal einige Angeltechniken abdecken, so für den Anfang zumindest....
Spezialisieren kannste dich immer noch ! Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau wirst du eh nicht finden,wie wir ja alle wissen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (6. April 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*



Werraschreck schrieb:


> ich denke mal du meinst die abteilung ledgerrute und die sind alles andere als nostalgie zumindestens für stipper und feederfans


 
 @ Werraschreck + Andal

 Danke für Euer Update hier #6

 Ich war halt lange raus aus'm Geschäft und nicht mehr im Detail auf Höhe der Zeit.
 Aber da ich seinerzeit auch mal vor einer ähnlichen Problematik stand, wie der TE, wollte ich ihm meinen damaligen Lösungsansatz zumindest erläutern.
 Klar, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau oder One size fits all gibt es nicht.
 Aber damals ( vor ~ 30 Jahren ) war es für mich als Jungangler mit begrenztem Budget eine echte Alternative.
Und wenn es so etwas auch heute noch gibt, umso besser.
 Vielleicht ist das die Antwort auf die Frage vom TE #c #6


----------



## hecht99 (15. April 2015)

*AW: Winkelpicker? Stipprute? Matchrute? Fragen zur Zweitangel*

Ich würde eine Floatrute empfehlen, 3,60m lang und ein Wurfgewicht von um die 30 Gramm. Da kannst dann vom Köderfisch über die Schleie bis hin zum Satzkarpfen alles fangen. Mit Köderfisch und Fetzen sind sie bei mäßiger Strömung als Zanderrute super.
 Wenn du nur Köderfische fangen willst, reicht eine Telestippe für 5 Euro auch.


----------

